

The employee experience at Microsoft: Aligning benefits to our culture - theatraine
http://blogs.microsoft.com/blog/2015/08/05/the-employee-experience-at-microsoft-aligning-benefits-to-our-culture/

======
theatraine
The benefits:

\- Extending parental leave to 12 weeks for new fathers, and 20 weeks for new
mothers.

\- 2 additional paid holidays (Martin Luther King Day and Presidents Day).

\- Increased 401(k) match from 50 percent of the first 6 percent that
employees defer, to 50 percent of all regular deferrals.

